# frogs in wierd state



## catman25 (Jul 17, 2007)

I had a rock covering where the water came down the waterfall and havent seen the frogs in days. I noticed they were under this rock all balled up.. They are all moving all eating but their limbs are what im worried about... Like one leg is stretched out more then the other and similar sorts... Kinda like trying to walk with foot asleep... Other thing that frets me .. What are indications of vitamin deficiency? one of the frogs front arms barely hold him up. What should i do ? I think they were stuck in this trap for several days/ Thinking hey a cave crap now i cant get out


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

how old are these guys? sounds more like a calciu, defeciency rather than vitamin, can you post some pics? how often are you dusting with calcium? do you have any calcium gluconate available?


----------



## catman25 (Jul 17, 2007)

all i have is the herptavite..Dusting daily ..but by the time they get the flies i feel the dust is being removed..So i feeding them smaller amounts and having them eat at once instead of having the flies run around.. Pics can be had tomarrow going nite,nite....


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

you need to get some calcium dude. at this point you need calcium gluconate.


----------



## catman25 (Jul 17, 2007)

where can i get some now ? I think this is a emergency !


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Catman - you can get the dust at most any pet store, including PetSmart and PetCo. I would get the Rep-Cal Calcium with D3 (same container as your herptivite - but with a pink label). Use this to start dusting the flies.

For the immediate - calcium gluconate, as Julio recommended, may also be helpful. It is a liquid solution of calcium. If you can get down to Ithaca this weekend - I can get you a bottle.


----------



## catman25 (Jul 17, 2007)

i can make a road trip tomarrow... There legs are like outstrectch and they are trying to walk around and thier limbs arent co-operating .thuis sound like the deal .. What im dusting the flies with is this 

rep-cal herptivite with beta carotene (white container white label)
reptivite from zoo med only use like once a week. 


Whats going on with ya tonight ?


----------



## catman25 (Jul 17, 2007)

im freaking .. and feeling like a retard ... there is no real pet stores in auburn that sell this tuff .. are you busy 2nite oz?could leave now!


----------



## SusannahJoy (Jul 3, 2006)

not to be too much of a thread jacker, but does anyone have any online sources for calcium gluc that they use?

good luck with your frogs, catman!


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

There are some links at the bottom of the Emergency Supportive Care Sheet

If you do a google search - you can find a lot of other places selling it. It is commonly used by farmers.


----------

